# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοCD Αυτοκινήτου] Σύνδεση radio-cd στη μίζα;

## Hary Dee

Καλησπέρα. Μπορώ να τροφοδοτήσω ραδιο-cd από τη μίζα αντί για την μπαταρία; Ανεξάρτητα του ότι δεν θα αποθηκεύει σταθμούς. Τεχνικά γίνεται ή θα κλατάρει η μίζα/δεν θα παίζει το σύστημα;

----------


## JOUN

Οταν λες στη μιζα προφανως εννοεις στην θεση στην οποια εχεις ταση μονο με το κλειδι γυρισμενο,ετσι;Γινεται μια χαρα απλως οπως ειπες δεν θα εχεις μνημες..

----------


## tasosmos

Να υποθεσω εχεις καποιο θεμα με το ανοιξε-κλεισε του ραδιοφωνου; Μπορεις να βαλεις και ενα ρελεδακι που να ενεργοποιειται με το γυρισμα του κλειδιου και να διακοπτει την τροφοδοσια στο ραδιο.

----------

Hary Dee (17-10-12)

----------


## Hary Dee

> Γινεται μια χαρα απλως οπως ειπες δεν θα εχεις μνημες..


Απλά άκουσα ότι αυτό μπορεί να εξαρτάται και από το αμάξι. Ξέρεις κάτι γι' αυτό;




> Να υποθεσω εχεις καποιο θεμα με το ανοιξε-κλεισε του ραδιοφωνου;


Το θέμα είναι ότι το (θεωρητικά, μάλλον μικρό) ρεύμα που τρώει το ραδιόφωνο με σβηστή μηχανή κάνει το αμάξι να μην παίρνει μπροστά μετά από μερικές μέρες ακινησίας. Το αν ισχύει θα το διαπιστώσουμε σε λίγες μέρες, αφού έχω αφαιρέσει τώρα το ράδιο. Όπως και να έχει όμως ετοιμάζομαι για την περίπτωση που δούμε ότι έφταιγε αυτό.




> Μπορεις να βαλεις και ενα ρελεδακι που να ενεργοποιειται με το γυρισμα του κλειδιου και να διακοπτει την τροφοδοσια στο ραδιο.


Αυτό ξεπερνάει τον προβληματισμό που έγραψα στον Γιώργο! Απλά πρέπει να στριμώξω και το συστηματάκι μέσα.

----------


## JOUN

Πρωτα πρωτα αν ισχυε αυτο που λες(για το ρευμα που τραβαει το ραδιο)  τοτε θα ειχαν προβλημα ολα τα αυτοκινητα μετα απο μερες ακινησιας οχι μονο το δικο σου.Το ρευμα που χρειαζεται για να κρατησει τις μνημες ειναι μερικα mA που ειναι αστειο για την μπαταρια του αυτοκινητου,το ρευμα που χανει απο αυτοεκφορτιση ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερο.
Σιγουρα παντως το μοντελο του αμαξιου δεν εχει καμμια σχεση.

----------


## ezizu

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Γιώργο ( JOUN ) .Φαντάζομαι ότι έχεις τσεκάρεις αν γίνεται σωστή φόρτιση της μπαταρίας.
Μπορεί όντως ,θεωρητικά, να ευθύνεται το Radio-cd ( αν έχει κάποια βλάβη ), άλλα πρακτικά είναι λίγο σπάνια περίπτωση , όπως επίσης θεωρητικά ,μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα το ρολόι του αυτοκινήτου ,(να έχει διαρροή ) και να αποφορτίζεται η μπαταρία  ( αλλά και αυτό πρακτικά είναι σπάνια περίπτωση) . 
Υπάρχει ακόμα περίπτωση να είναι η μπαταρία στα τελευταία της και να  εκφορτίζεται γρήγορα .
Γιατί δεν κάνεις μετρήσεις με το αμπερόμετρο ( συνδέοντάς το σε σειρά με τον θετικό πόλο της  μπαταρίας), με συνδεδεμένο ή όχι το radio-cd αντίστοιχα ,για να καταλάβεις αν όντως τραβάει υπερβολικό ρεύμα το radio-cd ή υπάρχει κάπου αλλού διαρροή ;

----------


## demkat1

!!!!!!
Μια τυπική μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου είναι 45Ah. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να δώσει χαλαρά 0.25Α για μια βδομάδα.
0.25Α σημαίνει ένα λαμπάκι 3W.
Θέλει κανείς να πει ότι μπορεί από διαρροή (σε οποιαδήποτε ηλεκτρονική συσκευή του αυτοκ) να καταναλώνεται περισσότερο ρεύμα? Δε νομίζω......

Δλδ μάλλον ξεφεύγουμε.
 Τι να πούμε για τους εγκεφάλους που μένουν υπό τάση συνέχεια!!!!!!



> Γιατί δεν κάνεις μετρήσεις με το αμπερόμετρο ( συνδέοντάς το σε σειρά με τον θετικό πόλο της  μπαταρίας), με συνδεδεμένο ή όχι το radio-cd αντίστοιχα ,για να καταλάβεις αν όντως τραβάει υπερβολικό ρεύμα το radio-cd ή υπάρχει κάπου αλλού διαρροή ;


Σωστό, προσοχή όμως στις οδηγίες διακοπής και επανασύνδεσης τροφοδοσίας (πιθανή επαναρύθμιση διάφορων συστημάτων όπως εγκεφάλων, τζαμιών, ρολογιού κλπ). (Εκτός αν γίνει αμπερομέτρηση μόνο στη γραμμή του ραδιοcd)

----------


## Hary Dee

> Πρωτα πρωτα αν ισχυε αυτο που λες(για το ρευμα που τραβαει το ραδιο)  τοτε θα ειχαν προβλημα ολα τα αυτοκινητα μετα απο μερες ακινησιας οχι μονο το δικο σου.


Το σενάριο το κάναμε γιατί το ράδιο έχει δώσει αφορμές με διάφορες δυσλειτουργίες. Γι' αυτό σκεφτήκαμε αυτό σαν ύποπτο. Αλλά όπως και να έχει, τώρα που το έχουμε βγαλμένο θα δούμε.




> Γιατί δεν κάνεις μετρήσεις με το αμπερόμετρο ( συνδέοντάς το σε σειρά με τον θετικό πόλο της  μπαταρίας), με συνδεδεμένο ή όχι το radio-cd αντίστοιχα ,για να καταλάβεις αν όντως τραβάει υπερβολικό ρεύμα το radio-cd ή υπάρχει κάπου αλλού διαρροή ;


Αυτό μου φαίνεται ωραίο, αν και επειδή δεν ξέρω πόσο θα έπρεπε να τραβάει κανονικά το ράδιο, ίσως δεν βγάλω άκρη.

@demkat1: Με έβαλες σε σκέψεις και υπολογισμούς!

----------


## demkat1

> @demkat1: Με έβαλες σε σκέψεις και υπολογισμούς!


Γιατί?
 Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά :
 Παίρνεις ένα πολύμετρο καιτο βάζεις σε λειτουργία αμπερόμετρου συνεχούς ρεύματος (ΑDC ή DCA), μέγιστη κλίμακα (π.χ. 10Α) .
"Κόβεις" το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας της συσκευής και ενώνεις το καλώδιο που έρχεται από μπαταρία (ή ασφαλειοθήκη, τέλος πάντων το +) με το + του πολυμέτρου 
και το καλώδιο που πάει στη συσκευή με το - του πολυμέτρου.
Ανάβεις τη συσκευή και βλέπεις το ρεύμα που τραβάει (π.χ.2Α)
Σβήνεις τη συσκευή και βλέπεις το ρεύμα που τραβάει, ή μάλλον δεν το βλέπεις γιατί είναι ασήμαντο (δλδ 0.00). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση αν θέλεις να εξαντλήσεις την περιέργειά σου "κατεβάζεις" κλίμακα στο αμερόμετρο (π.χ. 2Α, 0.2Α, 0.02Α) με τη σειρά και φτάνεις σε επίπεδο μιλλιαμπέρ.

Έ λοιπόν τα 100 μικροαμπέρ (δλδ 0.0001Α) ή το 1 μιλλιαμπέρ (δλδ 0.001Α) που θα δεις ΔΕΝ αδειάζουν την μπαταρία .....ούτε στον αιώνα τον άπαντα. (Η εσωτερική διαρροή ακόμα και μιας καλής μπαταρίας είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερη).

Αυτά.

----------

